

Escher's "Ascending and Descending" in Lego - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.andrewlipson.com/escher/ascending.html

======
maudineormsby
This just deserves to be seen, if you haven't. Also check out "Balcony" for a
nice combination of photography and LEGO.

<http://www.andrewlipson.com/escher/balcony.html>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
The clever part was reverse engineering the distortion so they could get an
undistorted image. Having constructed that in Lego they could then apply the
distortion to get the result.

All his Escher constructions are astonishingly accurate, especially given that
in real life he's comparatively normal.

~~~
peregrine
In real life he is obviously extraordinary, I don't understand the point of
the last comment, "especially given that in real life he's comparatively
normal."

The very fact he does this, and shares it makes him extraordinary.

~~~
bdfh42
Sounds like British humour to me - if you don't get it that's fine - but don't
start feeling aggrieved about it please.

------
chrismear
Belvedere is particularly mind-bending:

<http://www.andrewlipson.com/escher/belvedere.html>

------
kirpekar
Impressive stuff. I was taken aback by "Waterfall", but then realized it was a
photo trick. Nonetheless, impressive!

------
edb
Let's say I need 100 grey colored bricks, for example. Where can one order
lego pieces on a per-piece basis?

~~~
mhb
<http://shop.lego.com/pab/?warning=false>

You can also generate a parts list and building guide for your own design:

<http://designbyme.lego.com/en-US/default.aspx>

